# restaurants in VA near DC



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I notice that there are a number of active members in or outside of DC.

I have to go to a conference in Warrenton VA, and will use that as an excuse to visit my daughter in Arlington. Are there any good restaurants you can recommend between Arlington and Warrenton? She's a young foodie, and she loves to use a visit from Mom as an excuse to try a nice restaurant she otherwise wouldn't get to.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Jose Andres restaurant. His Jaleo (Jaleo.com)resturant has a location in Northern Virginia. Spanish cuisine, mostly tapas. Yummy sangria. 

My favorite Jose Andres restaurant is Zaytinya, in D.C.

I also like Lebanese Taverna (Several locations in Northern Virginia)


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Lyon Hall in Arlington is pretty good. I also like Jaleo, especially for happy hour.

If you want to venture into the District, I'd recommend Atlas Room, Boundary Road, or Queen Vic. All are really good and off the DC tourist path.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

My favorite Mexican restaurant is in DC..it's called Lauriol Plaza. I haven't ventured into Arlington very much for food, but there is a Greek tapas restaurant that I've been wanting to go to (great reviews) called Cava Mezze.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

If she likes French food (non-trendy), consider L’Auberge Chez Francois in Great Falls. It is fairly pricey, and about 15 miles northwest of Arlington, but would be well worth the drive!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm going to send them on to my daughter and let her research them. I don't think she's seen much of Va outside of her commute from Arlington to DC.

Anything with tapas sounds like a great pick to me!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I second the rec for Cava Mezze. But if you go there, ask them to bring your dishes out slowly or else you'll get everything really quickly and be done with dinner in 15 minutes.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

RoutineAvocado, you have to explain your screen name some time....


----------

